# Maximum RAM for a iMac



## Mario8672 (Aug 29, 2008)

What is the maximum RAM I can upgrade my iMac to?

I have the generation of iMacs   _before_  the current aluminum ones.


Thanks. 
I was wondering if it could handle two 2GB RAM cards.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 29, 2008)

Not sure which exact model you're referencing, but you can look here for specs and max. RAM capabilities for your model of iMac:

http://lowendmac.com/imacs/index.shtml


----------

